# What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics :)



## Starchaser (Sep 11, 2010)

*What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Right now, I EDC a limited special edition Fenix LOD Q4, and I like to carry it on my keychain. My soon to be EDC is going to be a JETBeam BK135A, carried in my pocket, until they have a clip for it.

So please let us know what your current EDC Flashlight is... and how you like to carry it. 

Pics would be great, and very much appreciated! lovecpf


----------



## paulr (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Much as I like high-end lights I can't bring myself to edc them routinely because of the financial hit of losing one (I've lost several good lights since becoming a CPF'er, just not any really expensive ones yet). 

My main edc's are a Fenix LD01 stainless in my jeans' watch pocket, a PF LPK Ti on my keys (plus a Photon II), plus an LED flashlight feature built into my Nokia phone, that is actually a nicer flashlight than one might expect (white flood beam with not much throw, but great for reading, looking at maps, etc).


----------



## NCT1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I EDC a Download's Pocket Rocket 6th run HAIII, and I also always have on me a Maratac AAA. I am not too concerned about loosing an expensive flashlight, because I tend to be extremely careful with my things.


----------



## someuser (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I normally carry a C2 in my front pants pocket with the clip out. To me it doesn't feels like it's there until I need to use it at work. This is a work light and I have treated roughly. I have dropped the C2 bezel down once and bang on it a dozen time and stills looks mint.

I sometime carry the E2E hotwire on me as back up just for fun. It uses the Lumen factory IMR-E2 lamp Assembly and 2 IMR cells. Super bright, super small, super warm and super short run time. As I don't like using the small Surefire clip, I always just leave it inside my other front pocket.


----------



## PCC (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

When I've carried my QMiNi 123 it sits in my front right pants pocket. Since getting my ITP A3 EOS the 123 sits in a drawer at home and the EOS is clipped onto the side of my cell phone case clipped onto my belt. If I don't use the cell phone case then it's in my front right pants pocket. In my jacket pocket I have a 6P with a two-mode LED module.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I currently EDC a Surefire E2L either clipped to a pocket in normal trousers/jeans or I slip it in one of the tall slim pockets on the front of 5.11 tac-lite's.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Rotate between a Lumapower Incendio V3, Fenix PD20 and newly purchased JetBeam E3S carried vertically in my back pocket right next to my wallet which seems to keep the light upright all day.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## skyfire (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Currently its an E1E with McTC and steve's neutral XP-G 2 mode tower, clipped inside of my front pocket along with my wallet.
then sometimes I grab my zebralight H501w w/ clip and deep pocket carry it.









i dont have half these lights anymore.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I'm going to begin carrying, yet again, the one light I always return to. . .

Black, Milky-modded SureFire KL1 head (w/ Seoul P4 LED emitter). It's mounted on a black E2E body, with E2D tailcap. (Those tailcaps are only available in black.)

No name for this sweet light. And the previous owner removed the MilkySpit tape that was on the head.

But the beam is beautiful. Not angry-blue at all. White, with an excellent transition between sidespill and hotspot that makes it nearly impossible to tell where one ends; and the other begins. Surprisingly good throw as well. Definitely 200+ lumens out the front.

Doesn't have a name. But I call her mine. :thumbsup:

*EDIT:*

Forgot to mention that I carry it clipped to my pants pocket, on the left side; using the stock clip on the E2E body. (But I'm not left-handed.)


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

skyfire... Thanks so much for the Pics! 

Everyone loves pics... and it's also nice to see what your EDC looks like. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Currently, this Preon I with clicky tailcap powered by a 10440, clipped in my front left pocket of dark brown cargo pants. Awesome, potent little flashlight - I love it. 






The UKPK is clipped in my right front pocket. The G30 rides IWB in a HighNoon Mister Softy - at 1 o'clock.


----------



## aceo07 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I carry my HDS U60 (K2 upgraded) in my pants pocket with keys or wallet in the summer, then in my jacket/coat pocket during the colder months.


----------



## Y Cheers (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

:nana:i still dont't have a EDC flashlight,but i am thinking buy a wonderful edc for my wife ,i think put edc flashlight in pants pocket would be more nice


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Malkoff Wildcat MD4 with pocket clip, clipped in my right pocket.:thumbsup:


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Fenix LD01 on a small NiteIze s-biner with a 16gb Sandisk Titanium drive on the one side and my car key & remote on the other.

I also have a little button cell light from Brightguy on my keys on the carabiner I hook on a belt loop. That might get replaced with something better/different but possibly still lithium before long.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Zebralight H501 worn around the neck nearly 24/7 even when I sleep. And Maratac AAA in the wallet or on the keychain (rarely used though).

This is how I use my H501 90% of the time. It's tucked behind the shirt when not in use. The adjustable lanyard is also the headband.


----------



## etherealshade (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I rotate between a Lunasol 20, a XR-E Haiku, and a Milky modded E1E, depending on what I'm expecting to do that day. I've also got a MD3 with M60 and a Milky L1 extreme for when I need something a bit more potent, but I don't often carry them with me. My EDCs live in my trouser pocket, with a paracord lanyard clipped to my belt to prevent dropping or losing them.


----------



## chenko (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I'm carrying a Quark Mini AA in my pants' coin pocket.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Either a Surefire E1B, or a Lighthound Twisty most of the time. Dont let the cheap price of the twisty trick you, it is a little powerhouse in it's own rite. Mine has a centered emmitter, good beam (tight spot and huge spill), nice regulation for a single cell, and it is bright ~ 150 OTF lumens. Build quality is good too. I have homeade parachord handstraps on both of these and use a small niteize carabiner clip to attach to my beltloop. The light hangs from my beltloop to the inside of my front pants pocket. They usually do not bottom out in my pockets, and hang at the right level. I can keep keys and other small items in the same pocket without beating the lights up this way. If I need the light, I just grab the chord and pull the light out without actually sticking my hand in my pocket.


----------



## savumaki (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Fenix P1
Pocket carry.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

The little LiteFlux rides in my front pant's pocket.

Geoff


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Over here I've been carrying my L2 clipped in my shorts and a 6PR with M60L running off a B65...this is a truly "dependable" rechargeable option, as with such a low draw lamp assy, there's always enough juice to power it with only charging once a week, and the runtime is always good.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Haiku clipped to right front pocket.

Mike


----------



## BarryG (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Most of the time my main EDC is my Jet-1 Pro V.3, clipped in front pocket and my back-up is my IlluminaTi on my key ring or clipped to my belt loop.


Barry


----------



## medicsix (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



davidt1 said:


> Zebralight H501 worn around the neck nearly 24/7 even when I sleep. And Maratac AAA in the wallet or on the keychain (rarely used though).
> 
> This is how I use my H501 90% of the time. It's tucked behind the shirt when not in use. The adjustable lanyard is also the headband.


 
+1 on your innovative method of carry and use for the 501.

Are you using the headband mount for the 501 on the lanyard or is that in a "sleeve" with the lanyard running through it? 

medicsix


----------



## Agile54 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

E1B Creemator by Scott backed up w/ either an X300 or Room Sweeper, backups determined by job that day. 

Vertx pants w/ E1B in the left thigh pocket interior sleeve, 511s E1B in the left rear slash clipped & same location w/ dress trousers.

Off topic but good carry choice Dhart w/ the G30, BTDT now back to the OP topic.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Fenix L1T-V2 in a belt pack with my Leatherman. But sometimes I EDC an Akoray K109, Romisen RC-N3, Zebtralight H501 or a Fenix MC-10. All have proven to be very durable.


----------



## mknewman (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

For me I have a Fenix PD01Ti on my keychain (R5) and I usually carry a Fivemega C head 1x26650 with a Nailbender SST-90 smooth 3 mode drop-in. I have some pants that the pocket isn't deep enough for the 26650 so on those days I use a Quark non-tactical 1AA Ti with a 14500 battery.

Occasionally I carry a Sabrewolf modified MC-E Trustfire TR01 which is an awesome little light. I especially like the lighted button on it. 

Oh, I carry either a Benchmade 706 (Ti) or a William Henry B09 Kestrel in Ti too, the Kestrel is for work because they have a 2.5" blade length limit.

Marc


----------



## biker1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Surefire E2D clipped to my pants pocket, or to the inside pocket of my jacket. Nice for light and SD


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

An EZAAw with a clip on my keychain so I can easily remove it when necessary. Will get a BK135a when they make a clip for it and switch from keychain carry to pocket/clip carry as I don't want my pocket light banging around with my keys anymore. In the mean time, gonna get a D10 clip and see if I can't mod it to fit the EZ.


----------



## chaoss (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Lately it's been a McLux III PD-S, clipped into my lower right cargo pocket. It's a nice 'old school' two-level EDC .


----------



## jchoo (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Surefire U2A, clipped inside my weak side back slash pocket on a pair of 5.11 or Woolrich Elite pants. I've also got a Fenix E01 on my keys, and will sometimes carry a Surefire KL4 head with a P7 on an E2D body.


----------



## skillet (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Not been very many days since December '05 that my EDC Basic 42 w/Seol Power has not been right here...


----------



## mitro (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Lately its been my neutral mini AA with a 14500 (regular AW or IMR). Its on a p7 clip and clipped in my front pocket.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



medicsix said:


> +1 on your innovative method of carry and use for the 501.
> 
> Are you using the headband mount for the 501 on the lanyard or is that in a "sleeve" with the lanyard running through it?
> 
> medicsix



The light is held in place by an elastic band. Yes, the lanyard runs through it. Here is the light used as a headlamp with the same lanyard.


----------



## cbxer55 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I still edc my Olight M30 Triton, clipped to the left front pocket. Also still edc my Fenix P1D-CE on a lanyard in my right front pocket.


----------



## NoFair (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Modified Arc6 (Neutral white R4 B5 xp-g) clipped to left front pocket (best small EDC on the market imho)

Second from the left:






The Ti Preon is on my keys.

Knife in right front pocket is currently a Spyderco Para2 with a titanium clip that lets it ride a bit more discretely in the pocket:


----------



## skyfire (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



davidt1 said:


> The light is held in place by an elastic band. Yes, the lanyard runs through it. Here is the light used as a headlamp with the same lanyard.


 
nice! great thing about it is you can simple rotate the light in its sleeve to point its beam. with a sc50 or d10, you must adjust the headband to re-direct the beam.

theres even a couple of magnets on it, just like mine!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skyeye (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Streamlight Nano. On a chain around my neck 24/7.


----------



## LiteShow (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Zebralight SC50 on the front belt loop of my jeans or shorts.


----------



## Minjin (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Here are three of my four EDC light sources:







The fourth is my HTC Evo.


----------



## HorseFilms (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I carry a Quark 2AA Tactical on my belt, a Zebralight SC50w+ (on 14500) in the tool pocket of my jeans and a MiNi AA (warm, on 14500) in the change pocket.


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Ti PD-S clipped to my front left pocket

-Mayo


----------



## nathan225 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

fenix pd 20 rotate with a quark 123 warm in front pocket


----------



## scout24 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Haiku XP-G or Ra Clicky clipped in my LF pocket, Sapphire on my keys.


----------



## Illum (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Skyeye, is the other a dog tag or a folding knife?
btw, nice coat of fur 

Surefire L4 with warm white MCE and 17670
In a nylon sheath, tucked behind my wallet in my right hand pocket

E1e-BK with HO-E1R and RCR123A.
Clipped to my belt, again right hand side

Fenix L0D-CE Q4 on my keys, L92 in the left pocket. 

If I'm going somewhere at night, I'd toss my Surefire L6 [modded by CM with XRE] in my left pocket


----------



## Abyssos (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I carry a Maratac AAA on my car key chain and a 4Sevens Quark Mini AA on my house key chain.


----------



## jseklund (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Maybe a little basic and bland for some on this board, but I carry my Fenix P3D Premium with me almost everywhere. It's either in my pocket or in my car. I never realized how useful a light could be until I got this thing. 

It also may be a bit big for some, but it fits in a pocket fine for me. 

I just feel this is the perfect EDC for me. It fits nice in my hand - not too big, not too small. It has great selectable output settings, and is capable of kicking out a good amount of light if needed. 

I'm sure someday I'll upgrade again...but this thing just works great for me.


----------



## HorseFilms (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



jseklund said:


> I'm sure someday I'll upgrade again...but this thing just works great for me.



That's all that matters. If you're happy, you have the right light.


----------



## Launch Mini (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Alternating right now a T1A, Haiku XPG and a SPY007


----------



## 4D223 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I rotate between Olight M20 holster carry RHS or Jet 1Pro V3 clipped to rhfr jeans pocket or LM301 inside lhs jeans pocket.
Spare batts always!


----------



## geezer (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

A neutral white Quark Mini 123 in my front right pocket and an HDS EDC High CRI in a Thor's Hammer Custom Holster on my belt.


----------



## fizzwinkus (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Chimera mini, in the pocket watch pocket.


----------



## tsask (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

On keys: Fenix P1D CE, ARC AAA-P UV, Lummi Raw Al (GREEN 20/100lumens) , a few coin cell LEDs

Belt EDC: Quark mini rCR123 titanium, or Jet I v3 on 14500 and or Quark RGB neutral white on 14500 or Shiningbeam's MG P Rocket SST-50 warm white 18560.


----------



## Xacto (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Surefire 6P with Wolf Eyes Dropin carried every day for the past 3 weeks, yet still on a rotation with either a Surefire 6P Defender or a Surefire 6PL. Carried in a Surefire Nylon holster with belt clip on the 9 to 10 o'clock position. When in office, I put in on the desk since the holstered light and my hips make the chair a little bit small . But if need arises, I still have small 1AA light with forward clicky on my car key (LiteExpress Mini Plm 100 - surely some rebranded China import).

Cheers

Thorsten


----------



## jacketch (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

At work it's a NovaTac Storm clipped on a front pocket and at play it's an Olight T10 in a front pocket or in a belt holster. I really like the T10 but I'm looking for something just as small with more flood, equal lumens and good run time. I have an EZ AA light on order to test out so the search goes on.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Always the PD10, and alternate between Jetbeam E3S and RRT-0 in my pocket


----------



## Serial Chiller (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

A Quark mini CR2 in my left front pocket. At first I had it attached to my keyring but actually it's more handy if you can just take it out without the keys. I love the CR2, because despite it's tiny size it really makes a lot of light.


----------



## Kwesi (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

My EDC is a 47 Quark Mini CR2 Neutral White. I carry it together with a Victorinox MiniChamp and a Leatherman Squirt PS4 in a leather holster in my right back pocket.


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Novatac EDC120P rides in a modded Tatonka pouch at around 10:00





Oveready 9P rides in a home made belt loop holster at around 7:00


----------



## kdaq (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Maratac AAA on keychain.

Did Lumapower D-Mini VX Ultra holstered carry for awhile. Used a Fenix L2 holster, I think it was.







Bashed into too many things with it, so I switched to clipped pocket carry. Currently switching between Eagletac P20C2-II and Lumapower TRUST-1.


----------



## dave06 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

mine is a maglite solitaire on my keychain and a 6P on my left front pocket...


----------



## Roland of Gilead (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I carry a Surefire L4 Digital Lumamax clipped inside my front left pocket. 

I have a Surefire E1e on my keychain with the stock bulb. soon to be replaced with a Lumens Factory HO-E1A. (Although I did see a LED tower replacement that would allow me to keep the factory head that looked very interesting.)

If I am going to be out for a long time at night I will either add a Surefire E2DL in a pocket or a Surefire 6P LED with a Malkoff M61 in a belt pouch.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

My current EDC is a high CRI Ra Clicky. I carry it in a belt holster or just drop it in a pocket if I happen to not be wearing a belt.


----------



## ss355 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Quark Mini CR2 in front pants/shorts pocket. It's small enough that it doesn't bug me like my bulky keys sometimes do.


----------



## Kraid (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I carry a P60 Lego (for power) in my front right pocket (the parts change over the years, but not the basic form factor) a Ti MiNi 123 (for runtime) on my keys in my front left pocket. And when in uniform, a Ti Preon 2 in my front right shirt pocket. Lots o lights!


----------



## rodmeister (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I alternate between a Fenix LOD and Quark Mini123 in my right front pocket. A Photon II is on my keychain as an emergency backup, which I consider my most important light in case I forget my primary or the battery dies.


----------



## Blades (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I carry my HDS Ra 170, and my MiNi Quark 123 on lanyards inside my waistband. I carry my Photon Proton in its sheath in my left rear pocket. I have two Photons also(one on my keychain, another attached to a knife in my right rear pocket).


----------



## LauraQ (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

PD30 in my purse, Photon II on my keychain.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

iTP A2 in pocket


----------



## notsnhoj (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Mine is an Arc AAA Premium, carried in the change pocket of my jeans along with a small BIC lighter. Had it there for going on two years now. Great little light!


----------



## specimen (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Fenix PD 30

and one of 

ITP A1 ss , ITP A2 ss, ITP A3 natural(new UI)

in my laptop backpack.


----------



## think2x (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*


6P with a 4500k linger special drop-in on one end and a Z59/bezel down clip combo on the other end. Sits DEEP in the front pocket.
RA Clicky High CRI
Surefire E1B
Quark R5 2x123 tube with AW17670
I rotate between these depending on predicted daily activities.

Light clipped to left front pocket, Knife clipped to right front pocket.


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Every day for work I carry a Maratac AAA in a side pants pocket. It's so tiny and unobtrusive I can throw it in with my change coins and forget it's there. 

When I get home I change clothes and usually carry a Quark RGB clipped inside the side pocket. But sometimes another Maratac AAA (I have black, natural, and copper).

Monday this week I was getting dressed for work in the morning (I set up book displays in schools) and I thought, "it's a nice sunny day, what are the odds I'd need this light! But.... oh, I'll take it anyway, I hardly know it's there." So I get out working and about 1 pm I'm at a middle school; I just get in the teacher's lounge to do my thing when all the power goes out in the building. I'm in an inner room with no windows and it's almost pitch black! Gleefully I fire up the Maratac and go about my work. Then I drive next door to the upper elementary... no power there either! The secretary leads me back to the workroom and says, "I hope you can see what you're doing in there..." (another windowless room)... to which I reply cheerfully, "don't worry, I have a flashlight."  As I set up my book display on the wire rack, occasional staff members walked in and marveled. "Did you just happen to have that?" one asked. "Nope, I have it with me just about every day," I replied.  "Oooh, that's bright!" another said.

Flashlights. Don't leave home without them!


----------



## steve007 (Sep 17, 2010)

My Ultrafire PD10 with the infamous XP-G R5 (5 modes)...:thumbsup: (my front pocket)


----------



## CaNo (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



DHart said:


> Currently, this Preon I with clicky tailcap powered by a 10440, clipped in my front left pocket of dark brown cargo pants. Awesome, potent little flashlight - I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I would not want to **** this photographer off... that's for sure! haha:nana:


----------



## wyager (Sep 17, 2010)

Maratac AAA. Just a maratac AAA. I try to focus on keeping everything small.


----------



## Lighthearted1 (Sep 17, 2010)

You know how we change these EDC lights now and then. 
Currently I have a 4sevens belt holster with the Regular Quark AA XP-G R4 Neutral White head, and a single 14500 AW cell.

I have reversed the clip for hat visor use, and it always wears the Quark FingerGrip for two reasons: 
1. secure grip in hand 
2. Tooth cushion for hands free duty when the hat isn't handy.

I have the Quark Mini CR2 Warm White on my key chain with a McGizmo Nano Clip for fast removal if wanted.

Originally I tried the Quark with 18650 tube in rear pocket carry beside my wallet. It was wearing through my jeans pockets quickly. The holster carry on the AA size body has been working well for me. 

I have a second 4sevens AA holster which is a great fit for my Victornox Cybertool (EDC too), this protect the plastic side panels from scratches (very well).


----------



## DHart (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



CaNo said:


> Man, I would not want to **** this photographer off... that's for sure! haha:nana:



Hey buddy, you callin' my flashlight small??? :devil: heeheehe

Well.... it IS! haha

CaNo, you know you really do need a Preon, you Quark lover you. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



DHart said:


> Hey buddy, you callin' my flashlight small??? :devil: heeheehe
> 
> Well.... it IS! haha
> 
> CaNo, you know you really do need a Preon, you Quark lover you. :thumbsup:



I'm still waiting for the supposed "E01 Killer" they should be coming out with shortly. I am going to pass up on the Revo. 

And as a matter of fact sir, I do have the Preon 1 clicky on 10440's. It is my current EDC! It took a while for me to brave it out (putting the 10440 in after the warnings), but I'm glad I took the risk. I am happy with the results! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*



DHart said:


> Hey buddy, you callin' my flashlight small??? :devil: heeheehe
> 
> Well.... it IS! haha
> 
> CaNo, you know you really do need a Preon, you Quark lover you. :thumbsup:



Is it just me, or is the wide beam from the PreOn just superb? It illuminates your surroundings well, but at the same time still does not sacrifice throw (which is very respectable for a AAA light that doesn't have such a narrow hotspot). But man, oh man, the High mode w/ 10440's is a _Screamer_!


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

CaNo.... like you (and many others I'm sure) I've gotten more enjoyment out of this little Preon 1 with a clicky on a 10440 than any new light I've gotten in quite a while. The output is simply stunning on high and is wonderfully useable on low and medium. Beautiful broad beam and the sheer illumination is still fantastic, despite the breadth of the beam! 

I see no reason not to use a 10440 if you like to have that stunning output blast on high available when you want it. The rest of the time low and medium meet most needs quite well. The clicky makes the three modes so easy and quick to use... I can't imagine using this light with the twist tailcap... though it is always available if ever needed, as a backup, should the clicky tailcap fail. And the amazing thing about the clicky... even though it protrudes from the tailcap for extra easy use, you can STILL tail-stand the little bugger! 

I'm playing with and constantly using my Preon while the many wonderful other lights I also have are playing second fiddle 99% of the time. I just bought another Preon 1 (with clicky tailcap, of course) for my wife and a Preon 2 body for times when only AAA alkaline is available and I still want a strong punch on high, or I just want the longer runtimes from two cells. I prefer the Preon 1 form factor generally, though. 

I also found that the gold Preon 1 I bought for my wife is .2 EV brighter on high than my red Preon (which already matched the brilliant output of a Malkoff M60 in my ceiling bounce measurement test). That puts the measured output of her Preon 1 on 10440 AHEAD of the Malkoff M60 by about .2 EV (that's 20% brighter!).  So I asked if she would mind swapping her gold head for my read head... she was fine with that (not being as output obsessed as I) so now we each have two-toned Preons... red and gold & gold and red.  These little lights (in the great tradition of Quark lights) are just freakin fantastic in their qualities and lego-ability. They are potent, stylish, practical, versatile, beautiful, and just plain FUN. A bow :bow: to David at 4Sevens for devising the Preon line. I'm became a major fan of these from the moment I opened the package. :thumbsup: I'm trying to resist the urge to have "the complete set" in all colors. :sick2: David, you were brilliant to offer the light in an array of wonderful colors... just entices we addicts to buy them all.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2010)

We need to see your Gold & Red Preon hybrid, DHart.

Pretty please.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> We need to see your Gold & Red Preon hybrid, DHart.
> 
> Pretty please.



Yea Dhart... your going to have to update this pic for us with your two tone Preon 1. BTW, you have a loving wife for her to give you her extra lumens. 







Great pic DHart!


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

Starchaser... are you starin' at my big, fat .45 bore? Bet you are!  (Hard NOT to... that was the point of the bore polishing AND the composition of the pic!) Each of these items presents a pretty impressive front-end!

Monocrom... OK, buddy, I'll work on a follow-up image featuring the two-toned Preons!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2010)

SWEET!

Thanks.


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 18, 2010)

Always in jeans frontpocket, clipped, iTP A1 SS!
Like it because: short enough, heavy enough to be noticed when pocketed.
Powerful enough with 16340.

Have tried carrying Preon1 and iTP A3 EOS but they feel like they "get lost" in pocket. I have a feeling I have to constantly check, if they are there :shrug:

In jacket pocket I have been EDCing latelyt Sabrewolfs Mini 123-EDC :devil:
...just in case I need to light up the yard. SST-90 with IMR, naturally.
Runtime, well 
At my uses up to date it has been ENOUGH! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 18, 2010)

My EDC has changed recently to a Surefire E1B Backup which I'm seriously loving!





But here's how I carry it, usually in the same place in a pair of 5.11 tac-lites but I put on a regular pair of cargo pants to illustrate how nicely it sits in the pocket:





You can just make out the clip of my Spyderco UKPK in the back pocket there too


----------



## Q8iGunner (Sep 18, 2010)

Nitecore D10 SP R2 and iTP A3 EOS on my key chain





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 18, 2010)

Mon.-Fri. (work days)
Ra Clicky 200CN

weekends
ti pd-s mizer or quark mini aa neut. Xp-e

Keychain has a muyshondt mako which will not change until I receive my Miky modded arc aaa.


----------



## Trancersteve (Sep 18, 2010)

I EDC the new upgraded 1khz PWM ITP EOS A3. The light output is huge for such a small light. No visible PWM can be seen in low and med modes, which is great! 








Q8iGunner said:


> Nitecore D10 SP R2 and iTP A3 EOS on my key chain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the look of that Nitecore D10 SP R2 on your keychain Q8iGunner, it doesn't look too big for keychain use like I thought it would be.


----------



## RyanA (Sep 18, 2010)

I've been pocketing a L4 with an MC-E swap a lot lately. Might replace it with a custom Aleph 2 XP-G/SOB setup in the future, just need to get the LE made.


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 18, 2010)

My Wildcat has left the house:mecry:but it will be replaced by a Milky U2by2  in the mean time my Malkoff M60 on an MD3 body is doing EDC duties.


----------



## MIKENC (Sep 18, 2010)

Maratac aaa, no clip, in pants pocket.


----------



## flatline (Sep 18, 2010)

High CRI Ra Clicky holstered on my belt with a spare CR123 for emergencies (I never use primary cells, but I'm afraid to carry a spare RCR123 because I'm paranoid of bumping the holster against something and damaging the cell's protection circuitry). The warm tint, the wonderful color rendering, and perfect beam make this light a pure joy to use.

ITP AAA on my keychain. I never use it myself, but it's the one I loan if someone needs a light. 

Zebralight H501w clipped to my cell phone holster. Probably the most used light I own. Also suitable for loaning.

When jacket weather comes, I'll probably carry either my L-mini II with neutral emitter or the one with warm MC-E emitter in an inside pocket.

--flatline


----------



## shipwreck (Sep 18, 2010)

Eagletac P20C2 Mk II -  - Love this light!


----------



## Kindle (Sep 18, 2010)

Front pocket - Preon 1 (clipped) 
Keychain - Peak Eiger (10180) 


Laptop bag - Surefire LX2


----------



## FireGoose (Sep 18, 2010)

I usually carry my Fenix PD30 in the nylon belt holder, however, the velcro does not stick anymore. I am going to order a clip for it because
I can't find just the case. Until that arrives I am carrying a Streamlight Nano. Small and Bright.


----------



## lhloy (Sep 18, 2010)

My EDC is ZL SC50W+ along with a Benchmade 556 knife. I like the practicality of one-handed operation with both of these. I particularly like the side-clicky UI.

The ZL is deep-pocket carry (ZL in one pocket, knife in the other) but I keep a lanyard on it to hang it around my neck when I want it 'at hand', and I let the lanyard hang outside the pocket. I have removed the very nice pocket clip, and I am still on the lookout for a better lanyard attachment (so far, I'm using a constrictor knot to attach the lanyard).

The constrictor knot/550 paracord works well, but I hope ZL will eventually offer a lanyard attachment that mounts on the clip boss.


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> We need to see your Gold & Red Preon hybrid, DHart.
> 
> Pretty please.



After years and dozens of all-black, serious looking flashlights (I've got more of them than I need anymore), I'm really enjoying the fun of these Preons and their colors! Now I need a blue one to lego with as well! My wife and I swapped heads from my red Preon to her gold one. Red, gold, blue, and black all go together so nicely.. you can have a different looking flashlight every day of the week... it's like playing Barbie with flashlights.  

Here ya go, buddy... as promised,


----------



## wyager (Sep 18, 2010)

DHart said:


> you can have a different looking flashlight every day of the week... it's like playing Barbie with flashlights.








:nana:

Lego-able stuff is generally pretty fun.


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

wyager said:


> Lego-able stuff is generally pretty fun.



Heck yeah! Tons o fun!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 18, 2010)

My EDC is definitely an ITP A3 EOS upgraded edtion (3 brightness levels).

IT is so light I hardly notice it is there and it gives me 80 lumens if needed for an hour.

I hold it in my mouth to do tricky jobs hands-free until I dribble too much.

I have no doubt many of these have accidentally taken a trip through the washing machine and dryer being so small.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2010)

*Sweet lego Preons!*



DHart said:


> Here ya go, buddy... as promised,


 
:huh:

Woah! Those look even better than expected. :thumbsup:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 19, 2010)

DHart... I love the look of your red/gold Preon's! 

And I have to commend you on the fantastic photographs you take, great perspective and very striking. 

I also want to thank everyone who has contributed some really nice pics to this thread... its especially interesting to see all the carry pics from everyone.

Keep them coming, I know everyone enjoys them!

Thanks


----------



## shado (Sep 19, 2010)

I carried one of the 007s for a week changing holsters. I was too worried about getting a mark on the light so I'm back to the Quark Titanium 123. I have another AOTH Holster for a McGizmo (Lunasol 20 or similar) that I will try out. I just have to get a McGizmo I can EDC :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 19, 2010)

I forgot to say:
At work I use (could say, beat. Lots of dust and dirt) Tank007 E06.
Nice wide beam, quite solid for the price, no need to worry if broken or lost :nana:


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 19, 2010)

Lately I have been carrying my Ti Killer on my keychain. My HDS High CRI Clicky in my front pants pocket, and I alternate between my Muyshondt Aeon, or my Lummi Raw on a black ball chain around my neck.








EDIT: updated with a clearer pic


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

Monocrom & Starchaser... thanks for appreciating the lights and the pics... glad ya like 'em! I do too. lovecpf


----------



## flatline (Sep 19, 2010)

Captain Spaulding said:


> Lately I have been carrying my Ti Killer on my keychain. My HDS High CRI Clicky in my front pants pocket, and I alternate between my Muyshondt Aeon, or my Lummi Raw on a black ball chain around my neck.
> 
> please excuse the pic!



What's the translucent plastic key-like thing?

--flatline


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 19, 2010)

regular pocket carry. Mostly weeknights/weekends


----------



## CaNo (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Sweet lego Preons!*



Monocrom said:


> :huh:
> 
> Woah! Those look even better than expected. :thumbsup:



I agree with Monocrom DHart, the combination of the two colors is actually quite appealing! It helps a wonderful light never get old.


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

CaNo & Mono (you guys sound like a good team!)  here's one more pic... tailcaps can be swapped too just to change up the look if desired.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Sep 19, 2010)

flatline said:


> What's the translucent plastic key-like thing?
> 
> --flatline



Its a 4-way screwdriver called the "Advantek Thumprint". HOpefully this pic is clear enough to see how it works.

Bought it at "Wise Buys" for $1.77... Very robust and handy!


----------



## CaNo (Sep 19, 2010)

DHart said:


> CaNo & Mono (you guys sound like a good team!)  here's one more pic... tailcaps can be swapped too just to change up the look if desired.



Not a big fan of the silver clips D?


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's mine.






Mini cr2 running on rcr2.


----------



## Quietus (Sep 19, 2010)

My EDC lights are as follows, left to right:* Olight M21 Warrior* ( $90, 2 CR123A, 500 lumen), *Fenix LD20 R4* ($55, 2 AA, 205 lumen), *4Sevens 123 Quark Mini Titanium* ( $70, 1 CR123A, 189 lumen), *Cree Q5 SA-20* ($10, 1AA, 270 lumen(not, but bright).






If I had to choose only one, it would probably be the *Fenix LD20 R4*. It uses two AA batteries, cheap and easy to find, has the whitest light, and its long slender shape and crenelated head make it an excellent Kubaton for self defense. 

Whichever light I carry, I do so with it clipped in the back of my weak side front pocket (No clip on the 4Sevens) tip down. I don't put anything else in that pocket to protect the lens and housing, with the exception of a digital camera with a soft leather case.

The Cree was less than ten bucks including fast shipping from China on eBay. It does not put out the 270 lumens they claim, but is very bright. The only downside to it is that it has only one setting. Perfect for the wife and kid.


----------



## deKatt (Sep 19, 2010)

I carry a Fenix L1D, or sometimes an LD10. The pants I most frequently wear have a zippered secondary pocket inside the front pocket, with several elastic loops (supposedly for carrying pistol magazines) - the loops fit the L1D perfectly.


----------



## DHart (Sep 19, 2010)

CaNo said:


> Not a big fan of the silver clips D?



These clips came with the lights... I didn't know there was a choice?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 20, 2010)

My black Preon kit came with bare metal on the clip attached to the Preon I tailcap, and black on the one for the Preon II tailcap. (Or it might be the other way around.) :thinking:


----------



## etc (Sep 20, 2010)

Surefire 6P clone:
FiveMega 1x18650 body
Malkoff M61 or less often Malkoff M60L
Panasonic 18650 cell
Z41 tailcap but sometimes McClicky.







The 6P is very pocketable..


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 20, 2010)

DHart said:


> These clips came with the lights... I didn't know there was a choice?





Monocrom said:


> My black Preon kit came with bare metal on the clip attached to the Preon I tailcap, and black on the one for the Preon II tailcap. (Or it might be the other way around.) :thinking:



The Preon 1 that I purchased came with a black clip like DHart's.


----------



## Mr_Moe (Oct 3, 2010)

Novatac EDC85. Not the brightest these days, but it's served me faithfully and I love the sturdy build quality. Guess I'll get a replacement soon, though.














Love the pouch too. Custom pouch, let's me carry all my stuff, whenever I leave the house.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lately a Malkoff MD2 w/ M61 running on an 18650 with two spares and a blue 4Sevens Preon 1.

I carry the Malkoff in a Surefire V70, and the Preon clipped to my pocket.

I'm in the process of looking for a good, small, cr123 light with a low low and a decent high to carry in pocket off duty.


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 3, 2010)

Ever since it arrived it's been my Oveready white Cerakote 6P with the HARDpress McClicky assy., ultra-clear lens and blackened stainless steel bezel - an AW 18650 2600mAh rides inside and lights up treelines and small moons with the Nailbender SST-90 3000k single level direct drive face-melter housed inside. :twothumbs

I guess it's a given that a spare 2600mAh 18650 rides in a different pocket..


----------



## experimentjon (Oct 3, 2010)

For the longest time, it was a Quark AA regular of some sort: either neutral, or cool white, or Titanium bodied. That light was just perfect.

I just got my HDS clicky. And that has taken over. I'm pretty sure I'll love the light, because it does everything the Quark did, and more.


----------



## dyril (Oct 3, 2010)

I just finished making a loop holster for my HDS Clicky High CRI.
Can't wait to try it out; the lanyard/grip ring I added was a bit uncomfortable in kneepockets, but now it's pants season again.


----------



## Good day (Oct 3, 2010)

My current EDC flashlight is Fenix LD15 R4 Black ,it is alway in my right pocket ,but now i want to buy another wonderful one


----------



## Good day (Oct 3, 2010)

DHart said:


> CaNo & Mono (you guys sound like a good team!)  here's one more pic... tailcaps can be swapped too just to change up the look if desired.


 Wow ,so beautiful ,maybe i should buy one for my GF.I think her would like it very much ,possible she would give me a kiss


----------



## cm_mtb (Oct 4, 2010)

Surefire E2e clipped in my left front pocket, and a 4Sevens Mini 123 in the bottom of my right front pocket.


----------



## hobbydad (Oct 5, 2010)

A Nitecore EX10 clipped in my pant pocket, and a Surefire LX2 clipped in my bag.


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Oct 5, 2010)

I've had a Fenix E01 on my keychain for about 6 months now. It has come in handy many times, but I now find myself wanting more than 10 lumens if it's going to be my only light 75% of the time. So I recently ordered a Maratac AAA (should arrive tomorrow). Whenever I'm away from the house, I most likely have my keychain with me, so I wanted a good primary light to live on the keychain.

If I am going anywhere after dark, I take another light with me, always a single cell riding in a coat or pants pocket. Sometimes a Fenix PD20, sometimes a Nitecore D10 R5, but usually a Fenix LD15 (which has one of the best beam profiles I've seen).

For me, a Nitecore D10 is the absolute maximum size I'm willing to carry around in a pocket, and I almost always prefer a slimmer light.


----------



## savage_here (Oct 5, 2010)

Jetbeam BK135A clipped in back left pocket.


----------



## kdaq (Oct 5, 2010)

savage_here said:


> Jetbeam BK135A clipped in back left pocket.


Beautiful! What clip is that?


----------



## tjloeb (Oct 5, 2010)

4Sevens Quark Mini AA. Front pocket. Perfect EDC light.:thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaZen (Oct 5, 2010)

tjloeb said:


> 4Sevens Quark Mini AA. Front pocket. Perfect EDC light.:thumbsup:



Good call!


----------



## savage_here (Oct 5, 2010)

kdaq said:


> Beautiful! What clip is that?


 
Details here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/295724


----------



## eala (Oct 5, 2010)

Peak Eiger stainless steel lug body, #8, with an XP-G R4 neutral in pure flood, clipped into pants pocket with a TecAccessories pocket clip in SS.









eala


----------



## Rawk (Oct 5, 2010)

Usually always in my pockets, Leatherman Skeletool and a Nitecore D10 or D20.




Still no vial in it 

Got a blue vial and Norland in the drawer, but since i never used that stuff, i'm afraid i'll mess this up. 
Are there any tutorials about how to do this procedure nice and clean ?


----------



## grumbler (Oct 6, 2010)

I just throw my LX2 in the left pocket, bezel up, with my keys and headphones. I used to clip it bezel down in the same pocket bezel down but the keys started chipping away the ano.


----------



## Dual (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## KevinL (Oct 6, 2010)

E1B with Z68 Scout tail - for the lanyard holes. Then attached by split ring with 25mm quick release clip to my keyring. Makes it really easy to get to when I need it. And it's always there. Ran out of the house without my U2 today, well fortunately the E1B stuck around. 

As for dealing with loss, my treasured 1st-gen native 18650/LuxV/low-serial-number U2 was $270 new and every single dollar hurt. (those were tougher times). If I didn't carry it, it would defeat its purpose anyway, so I used the same 25mm clip on a lanyard and looped the lanyard (into itself) around my belt. The U2 could then sit in a pocket or on the belt with near complete safety from loss.. it's still here today 

It's also something I do with other valuable lights that I wouldn't like to lose. To get to it, you can either unloop the lanyard from the belt, or undo the clip.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine has recently changed to include a fantastic little Fenix PD20.
I rotate between the 3

And I added the Leatherman Skelly, and mini Skelly on the keyring


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 6, 2010)

Fenix E01 on Keychain and various Fenix and 4Sevens lights in pocket.


----------



## jag-engr (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Right now, I'm EDCing a ZL SC50w+ in my left front pocket, beneath my wallet. It's a little bigger than I like for EDC, but it's an awesome light!




tjloeb said:


> 4Sevens Quark Mini AA. Front pocket. Perfect EDC light.:thumbsup:



I will be doing the same when my NW XP-G QM-AA gets in.




Kwesi said:


> My EDC is a 47 Quark Mini CR2 Neutral White. I carry it together with a Victorinox MiniChamp and a Leatherman Squirt PS4 in a leather holster in my right back pocket.




Kwesi,

That is awesome! I hope to manage something similar and, hopefully, at least half as elegant with my EDC items. Very nicely done!

Just out of curiosity, why does the lanyard attach to the bottom corner?


----------



## Kwesi (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

Hello jag-engr,



jag-engr said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does the lanyard attach to the bottom corner?



no practical reason, I just like it. I carry the same Lanyard at my keys and other stuff, so it´s kind of my mark.

I´m pleased that you like it, thanks for the nice comment 

Good luck with your holster, It´s not that complicated to build.

Best whishes
Peter


----------



## fisk-king (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm at work right now so my current EDC is my venerable RA Clicky and my recently acquired Liteflux LF2xt in my shirt pocket.:huh:


----------



## rhodiuman (Oct 23, 2010)

Since I lost my ARC LS
It's now a Surefire E1L


----------



## recDNA (Oct 23, 2010)

Just changed to a FM 18500 body with 6P head and tail and Solarforce clip with the d26 from a Dereelight Javelin and a AW protected RCR18500.
I clip it in the front pocket of my jeans.

It pulls 1.5 amps at the tailcap!


----------



## flatline (Oct 23, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Just changed to a FM 18500 body with 6P head and tail and Solarforce clip with the d26 from a Dereelight Javelin and a AW protected RCR18500.
> I clip it in the front pocket of my jeans.
> 
> It pulls 1.5 amps at the tailcap!



Do you have a special high current switch to handle that or is this light a twisty?

--flatline


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 23, 2010)

You guys are like photographers. My pics are always so blurry.


----------



## wyager (Oct 23, 2010)

Notsure Fire said:


> You guys are like photographers. My pics are always so blurry.



You can't post bit.ly links as images. you have to post the actual image url.


----------



## dyril (Oct 23, 2010)

Actually, it would appear that Notsure Fire is being affected by some sort of malware as you can see all of his posts since yesterday are like this. His sig has a strange link in there as well. (Feel free to delete this off-topic post)


----------



## wyager (Oct 23, 2010)

That doesn't make much sense to me... malware doesn't usually make you post pictures incorrectly, LOL. However, that bit.ly link does go to buy.com IIRC. Weird. Maybe his account got jacked by a spammer.


----------



## Matt7337 (Oct 25, 2010)

DHart said:


> After years and dozens of all-black, serious looking flashlights (I've got more of them than I need anymore), I'm really enjoying the fun of these Preons and their colors! Now I need a blue one to lego with as well! My wife and I swapped heads from my red Preon to her gold one. Red, gold, blue, and black all go together so nicely.. you can have a different looking flashlight every day of the week... it's like playing Barbie with flashlights.
> 
> Here ya go, buddy... as promised,



Those are gorgeous... Photos, flashlights, gun.... and a man after my own heart I see, a Spyderco fan! :thumbsup: The whole package is awesome!




NoFair said:


> Modified Arc6 (Neutral white R4 B5 xp-g) clipped to left front pocket (best small EDC on the market imho)
> 
> Second from the left:
> 
> ...



Very nice EDC setup, beautiful lights. may I ask an OT question - What model of Porsche do you drive?

My EDC at the moment rotates between my Nitecore Extreme [GDP Emitter] wearing the clip with a pair of 3mm (bored out the mounting holes) steel tamper-proof torx screws:






And my Titanium HDS 170 Tactical Clicky, programmed 1%, 50%, 70% with the Click-PH being 100%:






I also never go anywhere without my keys, on which is my backup, a Q4 Fenix L0D:






I carry the NEX clipped on the inside of my right pocket and the Clicky on my belt on the right side. Keys are either in my right pocket (mobile in left) or in my coat pocket, depending on the weather.


----------



## MCRider (Oct 25, 2010)

Use a Special Edition Q5* Fenix Digital P1D CE on my keychain. the CR123 lasts forever and after nearly 2 years of daily use, the finish is still looking good..... Several coworkers have been amazed and decided they need a EDC after seeing my light!


----------



## iacchus (Oct 25, 2010)

Ra 100 High CRI
Clipped inside my left pocket, with the lanyard looped around my belt loop.


----------



## Nicrod (Feb 27, 2013)

My EDC as of late:

Keys: it used to be a maratac AAA until I dropped my keys one day and killed the maratac. 
Now it's an Arc AAA snowy white beam. 

Neck: Quantum DD with two blue trits 


Pocket: NovaTac 120P Modded 5000K XML2 peu trit bezel-3green trits, Prometheus Ti pocket clip

OR HDS EDC clicky 170T osram GDP, MODDOO SS clip


----------



## Ezveedub (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a Streamlight Strion I was given to tote around with me everyday for work


----------



## Gravediggaz (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm in need of a new perfect edc


----------



## AlphaZen (Mar 11, 2013)

Gravediggaz said:


> I'm in need of a new perfect edc


Thrunite T10, or their new version, the Saber 1A. Uses a common AA, has 3 wonderfully spaced, usable levels including a firefly. It's small, light and bright. I carry one in my front pocket and it's about the size of some chapstick. The mode memory is what completes the perfection for me, because I can leave it on firefly at night or the brightest setting during the day and not have to cycle modes to get what I want. Finally, the price is right. Give one a try. Smooth threads too.


----------



## eightballrj (Mar 11, 2013)

Niteye EYE10 TIC in front left pocket on AW 700mAh 18350 IMRs. Spare cells in the center console of my car.

Used to be Preon 2 Titanium. Now the wife is EDC'ing it in the diaper bag, uber tacticool EDC location huh?


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2013)

After receiving my Zebralight SC52, it quickly became my preferred EDC. It's very small, and even when clipped in the pocket, it doesn't get in the way. It's high is very bright (when used with a 14500) and it's low is suitably low (at least for me). Overall, an excellent EDC light!


----------



## Gravediggaz (Mar 11, 2013)

AlphaZen said:


> Thrunite T10, or their new version, the Saber 1A. Uses a common AA, has 3 wonderfully spaced, usable levels including a firefly. It's small, light and bright. I carry one in my front pocket and it's about the size of some chapstick. The mode memory is what completes the perfection for me, because I can leave it on firefly at night or the brightest setting during the day and not have to cycle modes to get what I want. Finally, the price is right. Give one a try. Smooth threads too.



thanks will check this out!


----------



## JCD (Mar 11, 2013)

iPhone 4s in my right front pocket!


----------



## holylight (Mar 11, 2013)

Size comparison of my Edc


----------



## markr6 (Mar 12, 2013)

holylight said:


> Size comparison of my Edc



What ya got clipped on that SC52 head?


----------



## kingnba6 (Mar 12, 2013)

i dont carry it all the time. but when im out i carry my ultrafire WF-501B


----------



## pinetree89 (Mar 12, 2013)

AlphaZen said:


> Thrunite T10, or their new version, the Saber 1A. Uses a common AA, has 3 wonderfully spaced, usable levels including a firefly. It's small, light and bright. I carry one in my front pocket and it's about the size of some chapstick. The mode memory is what completes the perfection for me, because I can leave it on firefly at night or the brightest setting during the day and not have to cycle modes to get what I want. Finally, the price is right. Give one a try. Smooth threads too.



Couldn't have written it better myself. This is exactly me right now. I love the nice compact size for an AA of the Saber 1A. Also that little bit of extra throw from the XPG2 is nice. I have a few XPG2 lights and on every one of them I've been quite pleased with the tint, although I know it's very subjective from person to person.


----------



## holylight (Mar 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> What ya got clipped on that SC52 head?



Please refer to here. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-SC52-way-to-secure-it&p=4156452#post4156452


----------



## mrmacman2u (Mar 14, 2013)

My EDC varies depending on if I'm working or if I'm doing "my own thing".

Working, I have a Maglite XL200 in my back pocket, wallet w/spare car key in it, keys, a generic 2.7" full stainless steel Jaguar smooth blade lockback with a cherry inlay handle, cellphones (a work one and my personal), a Zebra F-701 and that's pretty much it.

"Oot and a boot" I have a drastically different setup that comes in two additional flavors.
Standard: I carry my custom built XM-L 18650 powered torch, the same knife, wallet, keys, 20' of paracord in a tri-weave bracelet, cellphone, my solar Casio G-Shock and a small "pen" style combo screwdriver. This all fits in my jeans/arms/belt.

D-Day Level: Everything from the standard category plus a small shoulder "holster" style pack holding my Mag-Tac as a backup, a pair of RC123's, a spare 18650, 4 lithium AA's, firesteel, 50' more paracord, $100, my beloved Garmin 62S clipped to the outside, 16gb flash drive, a Fisher Space Pen (matte black bullet style), Gerber Multi-Plier 600, wire type wood saw, small waterproof notepad, digital "spy camera", a few first aid items, solar blanket, a spare set of sunglass clips and finally quick insert earplugs.

I'll grab a picture when I finally get home from this trip, but the bag is surprisingly thin and light despite the small truckload of stuff in it and is MAYBE 6"x9"x2" in a quarter moon shape and is designed to be worn holster style. It's basically a micro bug-out bag that I EDC if I'm headed out and want to have more than I can pocket... So, I carry it pretty often.

It started off as just wanting to have a "bit more" than I could carry in my pants/on my belt, but I just kept finding useful stuff to squeeze inside in the extra nooks and crannies... I swear it's bigger on the inside :huh: The bag stayed the same, but the insides have evolved and now there is enough in it that if I were to be stranded 1000 miles from civilization in a resource rich environment like the state I live in (NY), that I can confidently say I'd be able to survive nearly indefinitely with my skills... or at least be prepared for a realistic "anything" :twothumbs

Oh, one last thing before I wrap up the wall of text; I also sporadically CC my stainless Walther PPK .380acp in it's own holster with 2 spare mags. I know "often" might as well be not at all, but imho, often is better than never  I mostly find myself wearing it most in the fall/spring when I know I'm going to be tromping through the woods at all hours of the night as a precaution for the more wild wildlife.


----------



## FliptEG (Mar 14, 2013)

Four Sevens mini123, carried in the left front pocket. 
Looking to go AAA or AA to minimize the type of spare battery carried.


----------



## Teamscream (Mar 18, 2013)

*Fenix e15 here. great little light.*


----------



## nathan225 (Mar 18, 2013)

I normally carry the quark mini in front pocket and the preon 1 with 10440 on my key chain . but my quark mini just died so am trying what to edc in front pocket now


----------



## parnass (Mar 22, 2013)

As of a few days ago, my EDC flashlight is a Malkoff Devices MDC HA 1AA. It is powered by a single AA battery and carried in a shirt pocket. 

A stainless steel Fenix LD01 serves as backup. It is powered by one AAA battery and suspended in a pants front pocket.

Link: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/malkoff-mdc-ha-1aa-flashlight-p-152.html


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 18, 2013)

I have several that I rotate, depending on the mood.

Currently carrying my ITP A1EOS. 

Modded with a XM-L T5, 3 setting Shinning Beam memory driver and aspheric lens.

Funny, I thought the memory circuit would be the hot ticket but 90% of the time I use the low setting which was the default power up for the original, non memory board.


----------



## Dknight16 (Feb 15, 2015)

*What EDC light did you carry for the longest time?*

For me it was the Olight T10. What sold me was the click tail cap and very nice beam despite its small size. I didn't care that much about the extra modes, but really liked the 5 different output levels, its simple operation, and a smooth exterior that didn't have unnecessary steps or sharp edges - although it still could cut through some of my jeans pockets over an extended period of time. I blame Levi's inconsistent pocket material rather than the light. I carried it every day for about 7 years. It still looks and works great. It's amazing that sharing a pocket with coins never really wore down the finish. 

But now I finally decided to get something new (EagleTac D25C Ti Nichi) and passed the Olight down to my wife. She' previously had and lost a couple of Streamlights, so I'm not optimistic it will be around much longer. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: What EDC light did you carry for the longest time?*

Total post explanation, see avatar pic.

Ever since I could remember, there's a source of candlepower where you find it. I feel that mine is made of flint, chert, and ferro with maybe a file, old razor or something. To generate char fiber or char cloth is a fairly important step from turning a spark into an open flame.

My current favorite light hinges upon harnessed candle-type flame. Knowledge weighs nothing and I have stuff I can use to do this sort of thing. It's quite an inexpensive side of the runtime hobby. 

Remember padawan: The reader likely already has the components. :thumbsup:

I like carrying fire. Too bad it isn't as awesome as they portrayed it in the movie, _Krull_. Too bad, really.

*...so take the fire from my hand! *


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: What EDC light did you carry for the longest time?*

Been carrying an AA and AAA Mini Maglite for a year, no longer the AAA one though since around the beginning of this year. Been liking the LEDLenser T7 so that may be my secondary EDC light which i am taking on a trip as an EDC this coming weekend to Wisconsin, got a holster with so it'll be carried on the outside while the AA Minimag will continue to be in my pocket .


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: What EDC light did you carry for the longest time?*

A Jetbeam TC-R2 clipped to my front-right pocket, and a Tain Ottavino V2 clanging around in the bottom of my front-right pocket along with some other tools.


----------



## wjv (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: What EDC light did you carry for the longest time?*

I guess I'm the only one here who cares about quality since I seem to be the only one who carries a Spark.

:nana:

Just Joking!!!!!!

Actually a lot of nice EDC lights in this thread. The Milkys, HDS and the Preons to name a few. 

I carry a:
Spark SG5 CREE XM-L2 T6 - Cool White, 1xAA (also available in NW tint)

1, 8, 40, 110, 280 lumens with a grey "reflector" so it is basically a mule. I also have the "normal" shiny reflector, but I rarely use it.

Carry it in a holster on my belt plus 2 spare enloops in a battery case in my back pocket.

Also keep a Fenix LD10 in my get home bag in the trunk of my car, with a box of 10 alkaline AA's


----------



## recDNA (Feb 16, 2015)

Alternating TC-R2 w 219b thanks to a great modder here and a v11rvn 3 amp 85 cri xml2.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: What EDC light did you carry for the longest time?*



wjv said:


> I guess I'm the only one here who cares about quality since I seem to be the only one who carries a Spark.
> 
> :nana:
> 
> ...



LOL 

At work i tend to bump the flashlight while in my pocket so i generally will carry the oldest, but best working light i got which is a MiniMag. Whenever i'm out i do carry the MiniMag because it's lower lumens than the LEDLenser T7 which starts off at a blinding level so i start off with the MiniMag then switch to the LEDLenser once i know i'm in an area where i won't potentially blind someone. I only bought a few lights since i joined this forum and wanted to start low (and cheap) and work my way up .


----------



## desmobob (Feb 21, 2015)

I have carried a Fenix LOD for quite a while (when did they come out?). It rides in my left front pocket on a small loop of cord with a GID zipper pull. A Leatherman Style PS is also clipped to the loop.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## LedTed (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a NiteCore D11.2 clipped to my left front pocket, and a Titanium Innovations Illumina Ti in the small pocket at my right front.


----------



## SciFiFreak (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a Thrunite Ti3 NW clipped to my keys in my left pocket and an L3 Illuminations L10 Nichia 219 in the right coin pocket of my jeans.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got an old (2010 maybe?) Nitecore EZCR2w on my main key ring, and a Fenix LD01 on my work key ring. If I'm out of the house, I've got one or both of these on me. But I consider these little lights "back-up" lights. My EDC light rides clipped in my left front pants pocket. As of last night, 30 minutes after I received it, my EDC is now a ZebraLight SC62d.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 25, 2015)

Let's see what I've got on me today....

Pants pocket: Oveready Triple on Surefire E2D (originally incan.)
Belt holster: Vinh modded Fenix LD50vn warm thrower
Inside jacket pocket: Zebralight SC600W II L2
Left belt (clipped) Zebralight SC52d
Left outside jacket pocket: Foursevens Quark QPA AAx1 low voltage
ball chain neck carry: Vinh E05SSvn warm ~1200 lumen
Belt carabiner: Vinh Nitecore Tubevn Pink with keys
5th pocket: Pak-lite 2 mode "Super" 9v
Shirt pocket: Counterfeit Balder AAAx1 with Rough Rider "Smallest of the Small" knife attached with custom paperclip loop.

Hmm. I think I missed something. Let me check again. 

Edit:
Full-size pink Bic lighter in "Lighterbro" multitool case
Wallet fresnel magnifier for lighting fires and smokes.
Fire tinder in the toes of my shoes.

12 items related to fire and lights. Had to check twice.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 25, 2015)

I typically edc the Mac’s Tri-EDC. 
Right front pocket.


----------



## fisk-king (Feb 25, 2015)

If we were to ever have a scenerio like in the movie Vanishing on 7th St. in real life, I hope you are in my town:candle:
.

Still carrying 'ol Faithful right now which is a Ra/HDS 200cn and a 'crappy', now one level, Thrunite Ti on my keychain. For awhile I thought the Thrunite Ti would be my last keychain light; the Flashaholic Force proved otherwise.


more_vampires said:


> Let's see what I've got on me today....
> 
> Pants pocket: Oveready Triple on Surefire E2D (originally incan.)
> Belt holster: Vinh modded Fenix LD50vn warm thrower
> ...


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 25, 2015)

fisk-king said:


> If we were to ever have a scenerio like in the movie Vanishing on 7th St. in real life, I hope you are in my town:candle:
> .



Lol! I'd also be The Last Vin(h) standing during Pitch Black, as well. If that junky tac light scalded the monsters, wait 'till they get a taste of a Vinh thrower!

"...then maybe we have enough light?"
"For what?"
"to fry those suckers! Screw hiding in this ship, just hook my lithium ions to the escape ship."
"We're off this rock!"


----------



## xzel87 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thrunite T10S and some spare batteries. T10 clipped to front right pocket, rightmost edge. Sits beside my phone. Spare batteries either go into the coin pocket (work pants), bottom of front right pocket or any free pocket.


----------



## mrmacc (Mar 6, 2015)

I carry a Fenix E12 in right pocket and Stream Light Keymate on my carkeys. Its funny how you come to depend on them when you start using them on a daily basis.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 15, 2015)

TC-R2 with Nichia 219b (thanks to ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond) or V11rvn with XM-L2 neutral at arount 85 CRI. Either goes in my right front using stock clip to hold on.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 16, 2015)

I've carried my Quark Mini for a little over a year now. That's until yesterday. I found this humble E05ss waving at me from a store display. Couldn't resist it. Pretty powerful for a light that's so small, got surprised. It's my first stainless steel light too so I'm really happy I got it!


----------



## UnderPar (Mar 17, 2015)

Currently on a busines trip and am bringing along my SC62w and Quark QP2L-X.


----------



## 15hushabomb (Mar 17, 2015)

Olight M18 Striker. I usually wear baggy pants/shorts so this is a perfect light for me. It's big enough to get throw and small enough to conceal. Awesome light overall.


----------



## Brigadier (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

NovaTac 120T that has been hacked to 'P' configuration, with the ultra low setting now the emergency beacon flash. HDS 17670 tube gives 2 hrs run time on high. Carried in left front pocket.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thrunite ti3 on keychain (nw for home cw for work) solarforce P1 in cargo pants pocket. ..These days its a nichia triple plus either a standard atom or atomvn


----------



## Berneck1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Eagletac D25a. I personally don't think it's easy to beat this one as a 100% EDC light. It's very slim and small, takes a common battery type, 200 lumens on highest output, and you can get to high, firefly and strobe all from the off position. 

It can also take a 14500 battery which increases the outputs with a high near 500 lumens.

It's the one light I never leave home without. I have many others and do carry them from time to time, but the D25a is the most useful in terms of size to performance...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## flatline (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been carrying a Rayus C01 from Shiningbeam since last December. It hangs from a suspension clip in my left front pocket. It produces a beautiful floody beam for 4+ hours on a single AAA and it turns out that it is quite a battery vampire. It lights up nicely on batteries that don't even get a flicker of light out of my other AAA lights.

I was unhappy with the Thrunite Ti2 because it was too bright for up close use (my main use for small keychain lights), went through batteries too fast, and was a battery crusher (no spring inside, just suspicious foam).

Anyways, I'm super happy with the Rayus C01.

--flatline


----------



## molumens (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Eagletac P20 C2 and a mini maglight that I carry in my day bag.


----------



## yarberrymt (Mar 20, 2015)

I have the Bronze "Streamlight 73007 Travis Manion Foundation " light. Matches the EDC keychain theme I have going on.

Light is good, but the "bronze" finish wears off very quickly and shows the silver aluminum underneath. Actually looks sorta cool (the patina).


----------



## shgreene88 (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, for me, out of work I carry a very very very worn Streamlight Protac 2 CR123 with Tenergy rechargeables (P.S. the clip on that light sucks and has since been secured with a metal zip tie), but at work I carry a Streamlight Stinger DS LED HP, Microstream, and a TLR1 in addition to my Protac. I'm kind of a Streamlight fan.


----------



## HaileStorm (Mar 22, 2015)

Started using my SRT3 again as an edc, still pretty hard to beat at 550lm and firefly mode. Rotating between these three lights now [emoji4]


----------



## Hardyboater (Mar 22, 2015)

Fenix ld20 the only thing i dont like about this light is the clip sits to low on the barrel so it sticks out of pocket bit to far


----------



## CLHC (May 15, 2016)

Currently EDC'ing these three (3) Illuminators:






The SF.Titan+ is new, and rides solo in my LP pocket. The other two SFs are on belt and strap. That's all.


----------



## TKC (May 15, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

*It is currently a Malkoff MDC SHO. I carry it clipped to my watch pocket of my Levi's.*


----------



## _nw (May 15, 2016)

I carry a Prometheus Beta QR-v2 with the pocket clip. AAA, high CRI, 1lm low, tail-stands, and the clip is excellent. 






Here's a comparison shot with my Maratacs:


----------



## DHart (May 15, 2016)

Berneck1 said:


> Eagletac D25a. I personally don't think it's easy to beat this one as a 100% EDC light. It's very slim and small, takes a common battery type, 200 lumens on highest output, and you can get to high, firefly and strobe all from the off position.
> 
> It can also take a 14500 battery which increases the outputs with a high near 500 lumens.
> 
> ...



My response is exactly like this one. The D25A (mine with a 14500 li-ion rechargeable) is always in my pocket! Remarkably small, slim (barely larger than the cell that powers it), lightweight; incredible output with 14500, and great interface. I have two of these, one with the warm white emitter and the color quality is wonderful. Fantastic light indeed. I think it is something of a landmark flashlight design, really.


----------



## dhunley1 (May 16, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I have a few that I rotate, but my Fenix LD11 tends to be in my pocket more than anything else. I carry it in my front left pants pocket.


----------



## tops2 (May 16, 2016)

CLHC said:


> Currently EDC'ing these three (3) Illuminators:
> 
> 
> 
> The SF.Titan+ is new, and rides solo in my LP pocket. The other two SFs are on belt and strap. That's all.



Just curious whats the knife in that picture?


----------



## CLHC (May 16, 2016)

tops2 said:


> Just curious whats the knife in that picture?


SureFire Delta EW-04 (Folding Utility Combat Knife)


----------



## tops2 (May 17, 2016)

CLHC said:


> SureFire Delta EW-04 (Folding Utility Combat Knife)



Thanks!


----------



## sandalian (May 17, 2016)

I'm carrying Klarus P1C in custom leather holster made by my friend.


----------



## jimtesla (May 17, 2016)

Gunga Modified D10 Blue Trit Blue Glow One of a kind


----------



## Poppy (May 21, 2016)

I EDC a CooYoo Quantum on my keys.

That's NYC in the back-ground.


----------



## mk2rocco (May 22, 2016)

I need to have a good strong clip on my EDC stuff. Since I couldn't find a good way to carry and E-series I had to make my own solution. It's an Arisaka tailcap with a Oveready pocket clip drilled and tapped onto it.


----------



## tech25 (May 22, 2016)

Lately, I have been carrying a lumintop tool clipped to my pocket, but when I wear a polo shirt- I have been going back to my sunwayman v11r with a 14500 li-ion in its (modified- cut away the Velcro and "D"ring making it slimmer) holster. In my jacket pocket I have a zebralight sc600w. In my backpack I have a zebralight H51fw and spare cells for each light.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

I go back and forth between sc62w and v11r (neutral)


----------



## PB Wilson (May 26, 2016)

FliptEG said:


> Four Sevens mini123, carried in the left front pocket.



I used to carry a Mini MA but got tired of twisting. Great little and lightweight light though.

I now carry an UltraTac K18 in stainless steel. It's wonderfully bright if you use 10440 cells and can use run of the mill AAA if necessary. I really love the side clicky button and I find it much more handy.


----------



## 454_Chevy (May 26, 2016)

My current EDC light is a Streamlight Microstream with Eneloops. I am looking to change though because I have had issues with flickering and outright inoperability of the Microstream.


----------



## irongate (May 26, 2016)

Right side belt holster very simple Fenix PD 22 ue and pocket a Sog Flash2. Not too expensive just enough.


----------



## 454_Chevy (May 26, 2016)

irongate said:


> Right side belt holster very simple Fenix PD 22 ue and pocket a Sog Flash2. Not too expensive just enough.



What battery are you using in the PD22UE? What kind of battery life do you have?


----------



## k3500 (May 27, 2016)

Current carry is a Malkoff MD2 clipped in right rear pocket, Fenix PD35 clipped in left front pocket, Fenix LD12 in right front pocket, and a MicroStream in somewhere in left front pocket.


----------



## RollerBoySE (May 27, 2016)

Just switched to an Astrolux S41 (also sold as Manker E14) with quad Nichia 219BT-V1 and powered by a 18350.
It's insanely bright on turbo (for it's size) and, since I mostly use the lower modes, runtime is also decent. The pure white light (5000K) with high CRI (>90) makes it very versatile.


----------



## cloudy87 (May 27, 2016)

I carry a olight s1 ti with me everyday. Freaking awesome light!


----------



## magellan (May 27, 2016)

My current EDC setup, all AAA lights with NiMH batteries: a Maratac stainless, an Olight i3e EOS copper showing a little patina, and a CPF 15 year anniversary light, titanium with a mule head. Batteries are Eneloop 3rd gen and XX Pro AAA's. Before this I was using all lithium ion powered lights but decided to try a change.
.



.


----------



## sparky1354 (May 30, 2016)

Can't post pics, but I've been carrying the same Surefire E2E for close to 10 years. Worked great for what I did, but it's probably about time to upgrade since seeing all these new lights is giving me a case of "shiny it is".


----------



## *JP (Jun 1, 2016)

Still rocking the EagleTac P10A


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 3, 2016)

_nw said:


>



Nice Coppers!

Sold my Beta due to PWM interfering with photos, but I really liked the N219 led
replaced it with an N219 Lumintop Worm, but did not want the extra weight and lack of reversible pocket clip
The 219 spoiled me, so I dont like my stock maratac anymore

solution, Maratac body, with reversible clip so I can use it on my cap, and the Worm head, so I can have High CRI with no PWM

This is in my pocket today





the beta and worm heads also fit my Thrunite Titanium Xmas (and the combo has smooth action, instead of the terrible gritty titanium on titanium)

I sometimes carry this lego on my keys (old pic, the Beta head has been replaced by a Worm head now)





sometimes I carry a Maratac lego with a High CRI Tool head (below left)
my most carried is a Maratac, modified to a high CRI Warm XPG, on the right





I carry in the bottom of my cargo pant side pocket


----------



## bodhran (Jun 3, 2016)

Quantum DD, 3500k HCRI, on a paracord necklace.


----------



## _nw (Jun 3, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> Nice Coppers!…
> 
> …my most carried is a Maratac, modified to a high CRI Warm XPG…



Thank you. I've seen you talk about that in a couple places. So how does a guy go about swapping the emitter/driver in the Maratac AAA?


----------



## ven (Jun 4, 2016)

I like to swap about and change my edc (like a bit of variety). However out of the smaller edc lights, I am content with the Cooyoo , regardless of where I am away from the house, it's always with me. I have found even AAA lights a bit too big for my keys, 10180 is my answer to keeping it smaller(he says with loads of keys!.....every little helps!)




At the park with no dark!


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 5, 2016)

_nw said:


> Thank you. I've seen you talk about that in a couple places. So how does a guy go about swapping the emitter/driver in the Maratac AAA?



I mailed the Maratac to gunga and he put in the 3000k XPG with a Rey Light driver (LMH modes) 

another option is to buy a Copper Tool w Nichia, and put the head on the Copper Maratac
the Maratac head also works on the Tool

like the stock Maratac, stock Tools use MLH sequence
the ReyLight Tool with Nichia is LMH, and the Low on ReyLight is <1 lumen, whereas on stock Tool w Nichia it is 3 lumen (and on Maratac the low is 1.5 lum)

Im considering sending gunga my stock Maratac to swap in another 3000k XPG, but keeping the Maratac driver. I actually like Medium first as it is my most used mode.

I seldom use high on my lights, and for my low light situations I really prefer the Warm 3000k to the 4000k Nichia. Im totally spoiled by High CRI and now disdain my stock cool white XP-G2 lights such as the stock Maratac. But I love the Maratac Copper body.

left to right below:
*Cool* white stock Maratac, *Neutral* white Worm w Nichia (same as Tool w Nichia), *Warm* white modified Maratac





on my keys today, very lightweight Olight i3s, led swapped by gunga to warm white




I really like the Olight threads, super smooth, and I like that it starts on 20 lumen Medium, and I especially like the 0.5 lumen low


----------



## CLHC (Jun 5, 2016)

These SFs:






SF.SideKick clipped to RH belt loop.

SF.Titan+ inside LH pocket.

SF.P2X.Fury.IBT holstered RH belt.

SF.M2 strapped LH harness.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 5, 2016)

For quite some time now, these two are always with me.










~ Chance

Edit: The black keys are approaching 312,000 miles via a 94 Astro van.


----------



## Bard Light (Jun 6, 2016)

I EDC a Fenix E11, which very conveniently fits in the elastic loop on the side of my nylon Leatherman pouch (carrying my Wave). I also keep a firestarter, covered with a wrap of duct tape, on the elastic loop on the other side of the pouch. This pouch always rides on my belt on my left side. Having a nice multitool and flashlight close by is extremely useful!


----------



## tex.proud (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm now EDCing a Zebralight SC600w XHP35 Hi. When not at work, I just use the clip to slip it into my pocket. I'm a big guy, and I don't wear my girlfriend's jeans. They're comfortably loose, but not sagging with my britches showing, so carrying a small 18650 light is no problem.

When at work I find myself doing varied physical tasks, and don't like anything in my pockets that can poke or pinch. While my SOG multitool, I don't recall which model, resides in one of my bags, I had a left over sheath until now. I'm using it to carry my ZL on my belt, and it fits rather well.






Tex.Proud


----------



## Rstype (Jun 6, 2016)

At the moment forced to carry three lights during the week thanks to work "conditions" lol. By this I mean out of the other two guys that work with me they always ask " hey do you have a light ?" Primary is a Fenix pd35 2014 edition, with rechargeable keeppower 18650 batteries 3400 mAh. Carry that in my side pocket of carpenters pants.Secondary would be an hds clicky 175 lumen light. Takes one cr123 primary, and usually on my left pocket clipped.And when all else fails , my trusty malkoff mdc 1 x aa with a eneloop rechargeable. Carried in my right side front pocket.The malkoff mdc however never leaves my side while changing load outs. Love the fact that it uses the most common battery possible.😆 Kinda have full pockets huh?


----------



## aris1234 (Jun 13, 2016)

Keys are on another keyring


----------



## irongate (Jun 13, 2016)

454_Chevy said:


> What battery are you using in the PD22UE? What kind of battery life do you have?



Surefire123, have not used it enough to know the run time on it.
Any thoughts on a better battery to use than the surefire?


----------



## c-rum (Jun 13, 2016)

Been EDC'g an Olight S1 Baton, front left pocket carry.
Just received a Zebralight SC 63 a couple days ago, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 13, 2016)

With one of the Lumintop TOOL [Cu] it'll ride on my shirt sleeve when I'm roaming the Hospital at work.


----------



## FMKeith (Jun 13, 2016)

c-rum said:


> Been EDC'g an Olight S1 Baton, front left pocket carry.
> Just received a Zebralight SC 63 a couple days ago, looking forward to trying it out.



The SC63 is my EDC. It replaced my EagleTac D25C that I carried for years. The SC63 is as good an EDC light as I could ever think of. You will love it.


----------



## mjpgolf1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I've been on a pretty big Olight and Zebralight kick lately. Mostly been rotating between the Olight S10R II, and the Zebralight SC5. The SC5 has really impressed me since buying it last week. I picked up both the SC5 and an SC52 because I really like that size of light and these lights have blown me away. These are my first Zebralight flashlights and they have impressed me so far. I'm running a 14500 in the SC52 and an eneloop in the SC5 which really sort of evens the playing field between these two as far as output goes. I love how the SC52 is really built to run the 14500. Also the build quality on these Zebralights is just outstanding. I am a huge fan of Olight and they really do put out a very high quality light, but these Zebralights are just awesome. I have an Eagletac D25A coming in the mail tomorrow so I am excited to see how it stacks up to The SC52 when running a 14500. I've heard nothing but good things about the D25A so I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## tex.proud (Jul 19, 2016)

HDS EDC Rotary 18650 HCRI Nichia 219b in the HDS Kydex holster.


----------



## ven (Jul 20, 2016)

Very very nice set up Tex, I know early days yet but how are you finding the hi cri tank?


----------



## Warp (Jul 20, 2016)

For the past...20 months I think...my EDC lights have been a ZebraLight SC62w left front pocket and a Thrunite Ti3 keychain.

I have been very happy with these lights. I gave up on the 'tactical' interface for my pocket light in order to get the much smaller/shorter ZL and I love the UI for general use. I also love the low-low. And the size! Plus tailcap lockout to avoid pocket AD's. 

And the Ti3 is an incredible performer for a $20 tiny 1xAAA light. I keep an energizer lithium primary in it for the best weight, performance, and shelf life since the idea is not to actually use that one...it's considered a backup in case somehow some way the primary falls out of my pocket or gets dropped or lost or quits or whatever


----------



## tops2 (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm now (most of the time) back to my Olight S1 as daily pocket EDC. Perfect size and weight and output still. Even compared to the smaller 18650 light I got, the S1 is just so small and light and I just love the feel of this light after these few months.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 20, 2016)

tops2 said:


> I'm now (most of the time) back to my Olight S1 as daily pocket EDC. Perfect size and weight and output still. Even compared to the smaller 18650 light I got, the S1 is just so small and light and I just love the feel of this light after these few months.



Same with my D25C Ti. clicky and V11R. I don't need to find Bessie out in some pasture, 200 yds away and both of the above are sufficient for 97% of my daily needs.

Smaller lights leave room for other items.

Chris


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 20, 2016)

Ive been carrying this High CRI 3000k XPG Maratac with an LMH ReyLight Driver, for over a year now.





I like the XPG Maratac configuration so much, I recently got another one, this time with stock Maratac MLH driver:





I'm enjoying carrying a light that starts on Medium.

for reference left to right, here is an LMH ReyLight w Nichia, MLH Maratac w XPG, and LMH ReyLight driver w XPG, all lights on Low




as you can see the MLH Maratac driver in the middle, has the brightest Low even with an XPG
I like the brighter Low with the Maratac driver. The XPG is still my favorite evening EDC.





Today I'm carrying the middle one, with MLH XPG. Note the bobbed and reversed clip, for antiroll, tailstanding, and hat use.

the Nichia LMH ReyTool lives in my car. The XPG LMH "ReyTac" with the lower low does nightstand duty.


----------



## LeeMin (Jul 21, 2016)

*

Ti2 SHINER
Leatherman WAVE
Surefire EWP-01
Hexard C1
Strider SMF
Casio G-shock GA-100*


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 22, 2016)

LeeMin said:


> *
> 
> Ti2 SHINER
> Leatherman WAVE
> ...




Go Big or go home! Very nice!


----------



## ven (Jul 22, 2016)

Right now and always changing , HDS hi cri and v11r with nichia 219c


----------



## neutralwhite (Jul 22, 2016)

Prometheus Lights MIL LEO


----------



## tex.proud (Jul 22, 2016)

ven said:


> Very very nice set up Tex, I know early days yet but how are you finding the hi cri tank?



I've only used it at work for a week. I already love neutral tint lights. This thing is quickly becoming my favorite! It's a tank! With a light touch it feels smooth. With normal grip pressure, it sticks to your hand. Even with the sweat that the Texas summer heat can cause. I still keep my SC600 MKIII HI in my tool pouch for turning dark and dank places into daylight, but when I need to see the colors of cables/wires I'm working with, or anything close, I kinda need this light. The best part is that it can put up with the abuse that I inadvertantly put on every piece of gear I own.


----------



## ven (Jul 22, 2016)

Great stuff Tex, the love never ends and only gets stronger regardless of the 200lm output. I find its ample for pretty much most uses, and does hit home that you dont need 1000s for general work/use stuff. The 4000k hi cri is stunning and makes even work a pleasure on the eyes.............thats a tough call :laughing:

I find it to be one of those lights that i cant put down, just holding/caressing:naughty: as it feels smooth and nice in hand. Only down side is it puts balls to shame................boy can they roll!!! Fugly to some, but the clip does come in very handy for siting it down and aiming the light without it rolling off .................and falling through the floor! :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 22, 2016)

A PK PR-1 with this junk in the right pocket...

A microstream rides in the other pocket with the other pocket junk.


----------



## ven (Jul 22, 2016)

Is that your 2cents


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 24, 2016)

LeeMin said:


> *
> 
> Ti2 SHINER
> Leatherman WAVE
> ...


Very tacticool.


----------



## mattodio (Jul 24, 2016)

Always have a light in my front left pocket. Lately it's been a zebralight h302w


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 28, 2016)

Still rocking the Bushnell 2AAA LED penlight I got from Wally World. Damn! Even I'm surprised this little guy keeps finding his way onto my pocket seam.


----------



## ScottGabrielli (Jul 28, 2016)

I carry my AAA lights in this knife/flashlight/wallet that I made


----------



## tex.proud (Jul 28, 2016)

Carrying the HDS Rotary 18650 Nichia 219b at work. That's a ZL SC600w MKIII Hi in the lower pocket for those few moments where sheer lumens is needed.






Yes, I'm wearing side mount suspenders. When you add a tool belt on top of what you're already wearing, It's a necessity.


----------



## ven (Jul 29, 2016)

So what you wearing on the outside Tex:naughty:

Cool set ups guys, loving the 18650 fed HDS, beauty!


----------



## Sun Light (Jul 30, 2016)

Mine is a Lumintop Tool AAA. Keep it in the pocket of my pants. Great for everyday use - small, bright and with reasonable run time!


----------



## tops2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sun Light said:


> Mine is a Lumintop Tool AAA. Keep it in the pocket of my pants. Great for everyday use - small, bright and with reasonable run time!



I guess even though I love my Olight S1 as my Pocket EDC light, the only one I really always have on me is the Lumintop Tool AAA aluminum version. That and the Nitecore Tube are on my keys so by default they're always on me. Especially when wearing workout shorts, I try to keep my pockets to the bare minimum.


----------



## ven (Jul 31, 2016)

tops2 said:


> Especially when wearing workout shorts, I try to keep my pockets to the bare minimum.




Tip of the day, dont inside pocket carry an rc40 in your speedos when going for a swim!


----------



## harro (Jul 31, 2016)

My favorite EDC light is my SWM V20C. Its just such a handy light for my needs. I feed it with an ET 3100Mah 18650 and it runs for ages.


Pic.

Pictured with another favorite, and sentimental piece, to me. A 60+ year old 'Made in England', 'Chad Valley', diecast model.


----------



## ven (Jul 31, 2016)

Love the tractor!!! very cool


----------



## harro (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks ven,
Its just a sentimental piece to me, but it lives with my shelf queens, so i thought i'd give it a run.


----------



## ven (Jul 31, 2016)

like a lot!


----------



## tops2 (Jul 31, 2016)

ven said:


> Tip of the day, dont inside pocket carry an rc40 in your speedos when going for a swim!



But but but.. What if it's dark outside?


----------



## Liber8 (Aug 7, 2016)

I've been mainly carrying a cheapy thorfire vg10 in my purse. It cost 7 bucks and I don't care if I lose it.


----------



## defbear (Aug 7, 2016)

Zebralight SC52w 90% of the time. Sometimes a HDS EDC or my Lumintop Toolti


----------



## ScottFree (Aug 7, 2016)

ArmyTek Prime C1 Pro, Fenix E01, NiteCore Tube for daily carry. I'll add a Fenix TK15 if I'll be working past sunset.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 7, 2016)

Still carrying the Bushnell single-output 2AAA penlight model of theirs.' 

If you want a good amount of flood, it's a good one. Also, if you drop it; make an appointment with the family doctor because something is seriously wrong with your hands. Even covered in grease, it's not going anywhere. Clip-carried, left side pocket of my work-pants. Along with my Photon Freedom on my main keychain.


----------



## CanadianSurvivalCompany (Aug 16, 2016)

Can be a challenge some times deciding..


----------



## irongate (Aug 16, 2016)

Sun Light said:


> Mine is a Lumintop Tool AAA. Keep it in the pocket of my pants. Great for everyday use - small, bright and with reasonable run time!



That is a very nice little light to carry.


----------



## neil944 (Aug 17, 2016)

Been actually carrying my ZL H302w as an edc lately. It's rare that I need any type of throw indoors (too hot here in TX to go out).


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 17, 2016)

Still a Jetbeam TC-R2 and a Tain Ottavino. However, I recently got a ThruNite T10T because I was curious about it, and it's a nice little 1xAA light. I think it will be my new recommendation to the non-flashaholics I know.


----------



## DK Demand Lab (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry?*

I EDC my PKDL PK-PR1 in my pocket and bag. I just bought my PKDL PL-2 so it will be on my keychain/ring.
I carry backup SF CR123A batteries in my bag and also place it in random places just in case.


----------



## ScottFree (Aug 26, 2016)

Just bought and received a Fenix PD35 Tac. First new light in quite a while and so far I'm very happy with it. Also at the moment I'm making a conscious switch to two cell lights rather single cell for my main carry light. While single cell is more compact I prefer the more real estate of a 2xCR123 light. Feels nicer to hold.


----------



## Newlumen (Aug 26, 2016)

I carry fenix pd35vn tac with the oem case. Its so small and light. I dont even notice i have the light on me. I only use tac mode which is high-strobe-medium. I use 18650. I think cr123 will have longer shelf life.


----------



## wimmer21 (Aug 26, 2016)

My edc? The RC40vnT, AR-15, a machete and an old fashioned tool box.

Just kidding I carry the Muyshondt Aeon Mk. III copper edition. I like it, but it's a little on the heavy side.


----------



## wimmer21 (Aug 26, 2016)

Newlumen said:


> I carry fenix pd35vn tac with the oem case. Its so small and light. I dont even notice i have the light on me. I only use tac mode which is high-strobe-medium. I use 18650. I think cr123 will have longer shelf life.



Nice choice NL. I wish I had the V54 version of that light too but I only have the stock.


----------



## Rainy (Sep 13, 2016)

Solarforce L2M carried loose in the pocket


----------



## jurgo87 (Sep 13, 2016)

DQG Tiny 4 Grey 18560, always in my pocket


----------



## think2x (Sep 19, 2016)

I keep an Armytek Wizard Pro xhp50 warm clipped in my left front pocket, a Tiara A1 Pro clipped to my work tool bag and a Fenix a HL50 zip tied to my hardhat.......daily.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 19, 2016)

wimmer21 said:


> My edc? The RC40vnT, AR-15, a machete and an old fashioned tool box.
> 
> ....


oo:

:welcome:


----------



## lamp flashlight (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*

Since my sister give me moobibear 002 flashligt, I have love it. 
It contain a suitable carry bag, which it can hang on your belt
what's more it can put on my backbag due to its small size


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*

These are some of my EDC lights for rotation, will be mainly carried in an inside jacket pocket.


----------



## Thetasigma (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*

One of these three clipped to a pants pocket or an extra clipped to a coat when its cool enough. Cu tool, Cu Beta v2, or a Ti D25A clipped to the shirt pocket.


----------



## ThatPhotoGuy (Sep 20, 2016)

I carry a Fenix LD11 clipped in the pocket along side the leatherman. Before that it was a Streamlight Protac 2AA.


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*



Thetasigma said:


> One of these three clipped to a pants pocket or an extra clipped to a coat when its cool enough. Cu tool, Cu Beta v2, or a Ti D25A clipped to the shirt pocket.



Love them, so much i would buy some trousers with 3 side pockets...........or stitch an extra one on.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*



Thetasigma said:


> One of these three clipped to a pants pocket or an extra clipped to a coat when its cool enough...


Is that Alumi-Bronze, Copper, and Aluminum?


----------



## Thetasigma (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*



ven said:


> Love them, so much i would buy some trousers with 3 side pockets...........or stitch an extra one on.


Yeah, I like them all, though I carry the BeCu and Aluminum Bronze the most as I am clumsy.



eraursls1984 said:


> Is that Alumi-Bronze, Copper, and Aluminum?


Actually, left to right they are BeCu, C145 Copper, and C954 Aluminum Bronze. The Copper will be pink if I actually handle it, and then it goes back to orange/red with the humidity. The BeCu is weird, and the Aluminum Bronze is pretty consistent. 

That picture was a couple weeks ago, here they are today, and the BeCu is going back to the rosy gold color from being dark brown/green.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*

How do you follow those beauties?
My EDC is a 16650 Malkoff MDC with a Malkoff E2 Scout Head. it fits just right in the ruler pocket of my overalls, which I wear for 90 percent of my life. Top left pocket has an MD2 DD.
P


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: What is your current EDC Flashlight... and how do you like to carry? Pics  Moo*



Thetasigma said:


> Actually, left to right they are BeCu, C145 Copper, and C954 Aluminum Bronze. The Copper will be pink if I actually handle it, and then it goes back to orange/red with the humidity. The BeCu is weird, and the Aluminum Bronze is pretty consistent.


You don't plan to make many more BeCu do you? That BeCu and Cu in the first picture look absolutely amazing.


----------

